# My puppy won't play



## Basie (Apr 24, 2008)

We just bought a soft-coated wheaten terrier puppy. He is 15 weeks. He doesn't really act like a puppy. He won't get excited over treats or toys. He doesn't do much of anything other than sleep. He is very jittery and jumps at every little noise. We have tried everything to try to play with him but he is just not interested. However, he is very cuddly and loving once you get close to him. I want him to be happy, but not sure how to help him. The vet said there is nothing physically wrong with him. 
We have had him about a week. Could he just be adjusting to his new environment?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Was he like this when you bought him from the breeder?


----------



## Basie (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, he did play with his brothers and sister. And when I threw a toy, he went and got it (but then his brother took it away from him). But now that I really think about it I guess he wasn't really excited about the toy. All of the puppies had the same teperament, which was pretty laid back. He almost seems lazy...


----------



## Two Labs Mom (Apr 10, 2008)

How long have you had him? If you just got him, he's going to need time to settle in and feel comfortable in his new surroundings with new people and none of his littermates. It can take a few weeks or more for him to calm down and feel secure enough in his new environment to where he will be comfortable playing.

You can still try playing with him; get a few different kinds of toys like rubber chew toys, a couple of soft plush toys, etc. and see if you find one he likes. He may not know what to do with them at first, especially if he wasn't played with much at his former home, but if you keep trying he will probably get the hang of it eventually.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

We got my Ice at 4 yrs old. For the first two weeks or so, she wasn't interested in playing with us, either. Once she settled in though, she started playing and acting much happier! She had gotten to know us by then, I suppose. =)


----------



## tcasby (Apr 30, 2007)

How does he respond to other dogs, riding in the car, going to Pet Smart, etc?
If you just got him at 14 weeks, he's missed 6 weeks of exposure to he world, unless the breeder or kennel provided that.

He should have his complete puppy shots and rabies in a week or so, so get him out and about. Dog parks with puppy sections, pet stores, as many people and places as possible without stressing him to much.

I have a 14 mo old Wheatee. I'm betting in a few months you will have a fluffy ball of zommie energy flying around your house. Please don't make his entire would your house and back yard.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I would give him more time to settle, when I got my dog at 9 weeks he didn't play with toys till he was 4 to 6 months old.


----------



## mfauris (May 6, 2008)

My puppy had the same problems initially. Evenutally, I realized the puppy just didn't understand what a toy was. I would introduce toys, and as soon as my puppy used it, or I held it near her mouth, I would praise her. This inspired good will and excitement with the toys. She loved her toys eventually. Good luck!

Matt Fauris


----------



## Anisa (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: My dog is pregnant what does she need*

READ FIRST BEFORE JUDGING - Thank you

I picked the dog that I did because I wanted to adopt a dog that needed a home rather than a puppy that stood a better chance. So I adopted Miggy a one and a half year old chihuahua/pomeranian cross, she is wonderful and I love her to pieces. 

I spent over a year deciding if my life style would fit a dog and researching dogs etc and I found a lady who was trying to down size and was giving away Miggy. I got the lady to send pictures of her enviroment and the other dogs she was with, I corresponded through email and I also talked to her on the phone a few times. Everything seemed great

I happen to live 10 hours away from where she was so my parents living in the same community agreed to take her for a few weeks until I could make it there to pick her up. Well I was assured that she was fixed more than once, my parents were assured that she was fixed........ She has been with me for about three weeks now and because she was severely shy and shakey and moody towards all other humans I figured I would let her settle in before I took her to the vet.

Now I think she is pregnant, at first I thought she was just gaining weight and now I'm concerned she is pregnant. I don't know much about dog pregnancy because I never in a million years planned on having one, now that I do I need as much advice as I can get.

So anyone with advice on what to feed her, how much to walk her, etc pleeeease share this information. I went out of my way to adopt a dog to help with population problem and now am adding to it....


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: My dog is pregnant what does she need*

If you wish to get answers to these questions, please start your own topic, your more likley to get a answer. It would be better to call the vet, its free, and ask him these questions.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Basie said:


> We just bought a soft-coated wheaten terrier puppy. He is 15 weeks. He doesn't really act like a puppy. He won't get excited over treats or toys. He doesn't do much of anything other than sleep. He is very jittery and jumps at every little noise. We have tried everything to try to play with him but he is just not interested. However, he is very cuddly and loving once you get close to him. I want him to be happy, but not sure how to help him. The vet said there is nothing physically wrong with him.
> We have had him about a week. Could he just be adjusting to his new environment?


Does he play with other puppies/dogs?


----------

